# Ripping a backtension?



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Hold, aim, let it float, aim again, let down. Repeat until you get past the urge to let-er-rip as it crosses the X.


----------



## archeryace13 (Mar 13, 2011)

So just hold it over the x and dont shoot?


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, just hold it there for a while. Get used to having it there for several seconds without shooting. It will calm you down enough eventually so that you don't feel you have to hurry the shot before it leaves the X.


----------

